#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Chamsys desks/software

## axs

Om de onderwerpen te bundelen vanaf heden de discussies per console, tafel, sturing per fabrikant op het lichtforum.

BELANGRIJK : specificeer je vraag zoveel als mogelijk

----------


## axs

Normaaal gezien en met wat interpretatie van de gegevens die je hier en op de rest van het forum kan vinden, zou je tot een vergelijk moeten kunnen komen. Als het echter niet helemaal duidelijk is, mag dat hier gerust gepost worden.

Vragen hieromtrent zijn natuurlijk altijd welkom in deze topics, maar denk dat je zelf een beetje moet aanvoelen of je hiervoor een apart topic moet/kan openen.
Als je voor alles een vergelijk-topic moet gaan openen, dan ligt het probleem bij het niet juist (kunnen) interpreteren van de informatie die reeds beschikbaar is.

----------


## test12

Heeft de Chamsys motorfaders, ik heb alleen de handleiding en daar kan ik het niet in vinden.

gr. Herman

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat: Heeft de Chamsys motorfaders, ik heb alleen de handleiding en daar kan ik het niet in vinden.



Neen.

----------


## WTT

Ò.K. rare vraag misschien maar heeft de chamsys iest van midi note om chases en memories te triggeren  ? ? ? 
Kan er niks over vinden en een meeltje naar chamsys leverde geen andwoord op. Dus misschien weet menho 
Mocht het een neen zijn wordt dit dan ooit nog erbij geprogrameerd (las iets over een midi usb dongle op de nederlandse 
site maar meer dan een opmerking was het niet )

----------


## WTT

Ok heb zelf inmiddels het antwoord gevonden wordt nog aangewerkt komt in de nabije toekomst.

----------


## deurklink

Ik heb ook even gezocht op de website zal er waarschijnlijk wel over heen gekeken hebben maar is de software met elke dmx dongle te gebruiken? Dus moet je niet een merk gerelateerd product hebben die weer 1000e kost ?

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat:maar is de software met elke dmx dongle te gebruiken?



Het mag nu stillaan wel geweten worden dat de Chamsys software werkt met de Enttec Open USB dongle en héél binnenkort ook met de Pro dongle, van deze low cost dongles kan je er maximum eentje gebruiken (beprking in de Chamsys soft).

Verder kan het via ethernet met de Ethergate MKII via ARTNET, één zo'n toestel heeft 2 in of 2 outputs, en er kunnen er 3 gebruikt worden voor de volle 6 outputs die de software heeft.
Ook kan de eigen Chamsys interface gebruikt worden die meteen 3 outputs heeft.

----------


## lucken

De volgende versie van de Chamsys software kan MIDI en time code getriggerd worden, of zelfs met externe contacten.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door WTT_
> 
> Ò.K. rare vraag misschien maar heeft de chamsys iest van midi note om chases en memories te triggeren  ? ? ? 
> Kan er niks over vinden en een meeltje naar chamsys leverde geen andwoord op. Dus misschien weet menho 
> Mocht het een neen zijn wordt dit dan ooit nog erbij geprogrameerd (las iets over een midi usb dongle op de nederlandse 
> site maar meer dan een opmerking was het niet )



Groeten,

Luc

----------


## lucken

> citaat:_Geplaatst door deurklink_
> 
> Ik heb ook even gezocht op de website zal er waarschijnlijk wel over heen gekeken hebben maar is de software met elke dmx dongle te gebruiken? Dus moet je niet een merk gerelateerd product hebben die weer 1000e kost ?



De meest interessante interface momenteel is de Chamsys Ethernet to DMX convertor. Deze heeft standaard 3 DMX outputs (1.536 kanalen) en is heel betaalbaar. 

Voor Nederland contacteert u: www.appled.nl
Vor Belgie contacteert u: www.avl.be

Groeten,

Luc

----------


## axs

Zoals aangekondigd in een ander topic hier mijn opmerkingen bij de chamsys software.

Ik ben het dus niet eens met het feit dat er wordt verteld dat er geen problemen zouden zijn met de software.
Nu ja, welke software heeft GEEN problemen?
Kn er gerust bijvertellen dat in het algemeen de software/desk wel stabiel is, zelfs stabieler dan bepaalde gerenomeerde desks...
[*] Indien je enkele toetsen gelijktijdig gebruikt, hangt de software. Zal wel weer aan de snelheid van de bewerkingen van mij liggen...[*]problemen met playback van een pallet met timing[*]functies en knoppen die bij momenten niet reageren[*]fouten bij het patchen, adressen die niet kloppen, spontane reset[*]fx-engine die indien je HTP-chanels gebruikt wel erg vreemd doet!

Dus toch wel enkele problemen...

Grtz

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Met welke versie van de software heb jij deze problemen, dan test ik het ook eens met die versie.
Is dit op een tafel of op de PC versie?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> 
> Met welke versie van de software heb jij deze problemen, dan test ik het ook eens met die versie.
> Is dit op een tafel of op de PC versie?



heb 1x gewerkt op de PCwing en 3x op de desk (Q200 als ik me niet vergis). Probs dus op de wings en de desk zelf.
Software versie 1.2.XX

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat:Software versie 1.2.XX



Momenteel zitten ze aan versie 1.2.4.7 en de betatesters zitten aan 1.2.4.10, deze laatste draai ik ook op zowel een PC als op diverse MQ-tafels en is bij mij nog NOOIT gecrasht.
Probeer misschien eerst eens een recente software versie en kijk of de door jou genoemde problemen er nog steeds inzitten. 
Indien wel, dan kan je het log file die de software aanmaakt doorsturen naar Chamsys met een kleine vermelding van het probleem. Zij doen er alles aan om een oplossing te bieden. Dit log file vind je in het mapje log in uw MagicqPC mapje.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Software versie 1.2.XX
> ...



Hoi peter,

Prob is dat ik enkel operator was en dus het niet een eigen systeem was. Ik zal eens horen bij degene van wie de desk was.

----------


## lucken

Beste AXS,

Zoals Peter al aanhaalde, met de huidige software versies zijn deze gemelde problemen er zeker en vast niet. 
Enkele maanden terug zelfs ook niet, toen is de Chamsys grondig onderworpen aan de nodige testen in een discotheek. Daar waren er dikwijls meerdere toetsen tegelijk ingedrukt, zonder enig probleem ! Ik veronderstel dat het één van de eerste software versies moet geweest zijn. Tafels en PC versie draaien beiden heel stabiel !

Bovendien, mochten er toch fouten optredenn en ze worden gemeld, dan worden ze razend snel opgelost !

U kan steeds de nieuwste versie downloaden op onze website www.avl.be

Hartelijke groeten,

Luc






> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> ...

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Dan toch een vraagje van mij uit, hoe zijn de ervaringen met de PC wing+software?

Ik moet nog zoals in een ander topic te lezen is, een klein tafeltje hebben, en dit valt prima binnen het budget...

Het is wel voor dance dingentjes

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik heb al het forum doorgespit over dit onderwerp. Ik heb in verschillende topics gelezen dat Chamsys een goed licht aan stuur programma is. Aangezien de software gratis is hoef je alleen maar wing te kopen om via je pc je dmx aan te sturen. Omdat die Wing geen drol kost is het wel interresant voor mij. Het is de bedoeling dat ik er 2 a 4 Martin Mania Scx-500 scans mee kan aansturen. En min 8 parren, eventueel nog een strobe en / of een fogger. Ik heb ook begrepen dat met Chamsys en een Wing veel meer mogenlijkheden hebt dan bijv eentje uit de Scanmaster serie. Ik neem aan dat ik met Chamsys en bijhorende Wing gewoon kan programmer met de Wing en live ingrijpen met de Wing? Ik heb nog een aantal vragen erover die voor mijn nog niet duidelijk genoeg zijn beschreven in andere topics en op internet.

[LIST=1][*]is het zo dat je veel meer kan met Chamsys dan een gewone Scanmaster?[*]is het betrouwbaarder dan een Scanmaster?[*]heb je meer geheugen dan een Scanmaster?[*]stel je hebt dus de Chamsys op je pc staan, je koopt een MagicQ Mini Wing en sluit het aan op je pc. Wat kan ik er dan allemaal mee (die Wing heeft maar weinig knoppen vandaar deze vraag)[/LIST]Alvast bedankt.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## axs

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb al het forum doorgespit over dit onderwerp. Ik heb in verschillende topics gelezen dat Chamsys een goed licht aan stuur programma is. Aangezien de software gratis is hoef je alleen maar wing te kopen om via je pc je dmx aan te sturen. Omdat die Wing geen drol kost is het wel interresant voor mij. Het is de bedoeling dat ik er 2 a 4 Martin Mania Scx-500 scans mee kan aansturen. En min 8 parren, eventueel nog een strobe en / of een fogger. Ik heb ook begrepen dat met Chamsys en een Wing veel meer mogenlijkheden hebt dan bijv eentje uit de Scanmaster serie. Ik neem aan dat ik met Chamsys en bijhorende Wing gewoon kan programmer met de Wing en live ingrijpen met de Wing? Ik heb nog een aantal vragen erover die voor mijn nog niet duidelijk genoeg zijn beschreven in andere topics en op internet.
> 
> [LIST=1][*]is het zo dat je veel meer kan met Chamsys dan een gewone Scanmaster?[*]is het betrouwbaarder dan een Scanmaster?[*]heb je meer geheugen dan een Scanmaster?[*]stel je hebt dus de Chamsys op je pc staan, je koopt een MagicQ Mini Wing en sluit het aan op je pc. Wat kan ik er dan allemaal mee (die Wing heeft maar weinig knoppen vandaar deze vraag[/LIST]Alvast bedankt.
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss



Gelieve dit in de bestaande CHAMSYS topics te posten...

----------


## DeMennooos

> [LIST=1][*]is het zo dat je veel meer kan met Chamsys dan een gewone Scanmaster?[*]is het betrouwbaarder dan een Scanmaster?[*]heb je meer geheugen dan een Scanmaster?[*]stel je hebt dus de Chamsys op je pc staan, je koopt een MagicQ Mini Wing en sluit het aan op je pc. Wat kan ik er dan allemaal mee (die Wing heeft maar weinig knoppen vandaar deze vraag)[/LIST]



1. Met de Chamsys PC software heb je dezelfde functionaliteit als met de grote tafels welke je in de lijn van de Avolites, GMA's en Hogs kunt scharen

2. Betrouwbaarheid en stabiliteit van de PC software is vooral afhankelijk van het systeem waar het op draait. 

3. Ik neem aan dat je bedoelt of je meer cue's, cuestacks en shows kwijt kan in de Chamsys software? Het aantal shows is gelimiteerd aan de schijfruimte van de PC, het aantal Cue's is 5000 en aantal cuestacks is 1000. Als ik kijk naar wat je er aan wil hangen moet dat ruim voldoende zijn.

4. De software is en blijft volledig functioneel onafhankelijk welke wing er aan hangt. De keuze van de wing hangt vooral af van jou eigen wensen en eisen. Doormiddel van de muis en eventueel touch screen is alles gewoon te programmeren, alleen hoe uitgebreider de Wing hoe meer knoppen je hebt die je niet meer via de muis of via touch schreen hoeft te bedienen.

Als je makkelijk wil programmeren zou ik voor de normale wing gaan. De mini wing is vooral handig als je hen alleen wilt gebruiken voor het afspelen van je cuestacks en cue's. 

Spec Sheet van de PC Wings vind je op de onderstaande URL

http://www.chamsys.nl/fileadmin/down...gspecsheet.pdf

----------


## masterblaster

Kan misschien ook wel makkelijk zijn de nederlandse manual is te vinden op www.avl.be

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Weet iemand de prijzen van Chamsys Wing's want ik kan ze echt nergens vinden. Bij voorbaat dank

Greetzz en cheersss

Ps: @ AXS is dit wel het goede topic?

----------


## DeMennooos

Voor Nederland kun je mailen met sales@appled.nl
Voor België kun je mailen naar info@avl.be

Zij kunnen je verder helpen met prijzen en verdere info.

----------


## BlueConfig

Ik heb onlangs MagicQ Pc geinstaleerd en nu kom ik een iets 'raars' tegen. Telkens ik MagicQ pc opstart gaat mijn upload de lucht in. Het blijf vrij hoog ( 70 à 80 kB/sec) zolang ik het programma open staan heb. Is dit normaal? Mijn's inzien niet want het stuurt zelf andere nerwerkprogramma's in de war. Ik heb al geprobeert met een firewall het progje te blokkern maar dat helpt niks. Weet iemand de oorzaak of oplossing?

----------


## axs

Aangezien chamsys artnet/pathport ondersteunt, zal dit er wel mee te maken hebben.
Lijkt me dan logisch dat je op je ethernetpoort-statistics een hogere upload gaat te zien krijgen.

Ik heb geen idee (software niet bij de hand) of je dit kan disablen en of chamsys constant de pathport/artnet-feed uitstuurt
Normaal zit ARTNET op het subnet 255.0.0.0 in de 2.x.x.x range
Misschien kan je hier wat mee en kan je zo de communicatie blokkeren.

----------


## lucken

Artnet zit inderdaad in de reeks 2.x.x.x. Artnet kan uitgeschakeld worden in het setup - View DMX I/O.

Groeten,

Luc

----------


## BlueConfig

Thx nu weet ik al vanwaar het komt. 

Maar kheb nu al de mot dat hij enkel op mijn draadloze adaptor zend. Kan ik  instellen dat hij dit op de vaste netwerkkaart zend. (denkelijk zoals het eingelijk zou moeten, rechtstreeks artnet draadloos uitzenden heeft weinig zin denk ik) Daar kan dat geen kwaad voor mij!

Alvast wreed bedankt voor bovenstaande uitleg!

----------


## jacobvb

> De volgende versie van de Chamsys software kan MIDI en time code getriggerd worden, of zelfs met externe contacten.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Luc



hoe ver staat het hiermee, of ben ik erover aan't zien?

----------


## lucken

De software is reeds beschikbaar, de MIDI/SMPTE hardware is eind deze maand beschikbaar.

Groeten,

Luc

----------


## semtex

Ondertussen zitten we al aan versie 1.2.5.1.

Ik heb ondertussen met deze software eens kunnen werken met de MQ200.
Hier had ik op een fuif 20 kopjes aanhangen, en tijdens de fuif ineens de kopjes allemaal reset. Toch gek als je geeneen cuestack runnen hebt en je nergens op duwt.

Maar kom, hier nog wat interessante voordelen:

[LIST][*]Je kan remote met wyg communiceren (console in netwerkje hangen en simuleren maar)[*]Je hebt een functie "hot takeover": Crasht je tafeltje, kan je een andere chamsys tafel (pc/console/...) gewoon laten verdergaan waar je tafel gebleven was.[*]je krijgt automatisch, wanneer je video koppelt met je chamsys (bijvoorbeeld arkaos), de videobeelden als tumbnail onder je virtuele knoppen.[*]de programmeurs luisteren dus naar je opmerkingen...[/LIST]kan nog meer liggen doorratelen, maar dit vond ik een van de leukste opties

----------


## lucken

> Ondertussen zitten we al aan versie 1.2.5.1.
> 
> Ik heb ondertussen met deze software eens kunnen werken met de MQ200.
> Hier had ik op een fuif 20 kopjes aanhangen, en tijdens de fuif ineens de kopjes allemaal reset. Toch gek als je geeneen cuestack runnen hebt en je nergens op duwt.



En wie zegt dat de tafel de reset veroorzaakt heeft ? Er kunnen vele andere oorzaken zijn die de reset veroorzaken!

----------


## cornedure

> Ondertussen zitten we al aan versie 1.2.5.1.
> 
> Ik heb ondertussen met deze software eens kunnen werken met de MQ200.
> Hier had ik op een fuif 20 kopjes aanhangen, en tijdens de fuif ineens de kopjes allemaal reset. Toch gek als je geeneen cuestack runnen hebt en je nergens op duwt.



Dit is vreemd. Maar zeg eens: hoe doe je de lichtbediening op een fuif als je aan niks komt en er geen enkele cue-stack loopt? 

Ben je er zeker van dat de heads een reset deden en niet naar positie 0/0 gingen met gesloten dimmer? Bij een moving-head reset gaat de head langzaam naar positie 0/0, bij een crash van de console gaan de MH's direct naar positie 0/0. Is de splash screen opgekomen na de "reset" (of staat "don't display help at start up" op "yes")? 

Controleer voor de zekerheid of je niet in "Theatre tracking" mode werkt. Ik heb soms problemen ondervonden bij overgang tussen "normal" en "theatre tracking" mode. Telkens een cue-stack gereleased werd of de programmer werd gecleared, ging de MH naar positie 0/0 met gesloten shutter. Ook na terugzetten van "Normal" mode had ik dit probleem. Enkel een reset loste het probleem op. Hoogst irritant. 

Controleer ook of de optie "Chans default to Locate vals" aanstaat. 

En last but not least: Was de stroomtoevoer naar de MH's wel correct? Een slechte stroomtoevoer is reden nummer 1 voor fixture reset. 

Dus reset van moving heads? Heb ik mijn twijfels over.

----------


## deurklink

Ok vraag.. na een week lang pielen met de pc variant krijg ik de standaard fx (bijv. cycle) niet mooi vloeiend! 

Zal even zeggen wat ik gebruikt heb..

Stabiele pc 
1024 mb intern 
2.6 ghz proc
win xp zonder netwerk
chamsys 1.2.5.0 demo

dmx dongle

mac 250 entour m2

Het rare is dat hij sommige stukken schokkerig afwerkt en sommige mooi vloeiend!

Als ik een cuestack maak en een beetje met timing ga spelen krijg ik die wel mooi vloeiend.

----------


## DeMennooos

In 1.2.5.1. hebben ze de resolutie van de Chase en FX snelheid verhoogt zodat deze vloeiender lopen bij lage waarden.

Je zou die kunnen proberen.

Mocht dat niet helpen mail mij dan even.

----------


## DeMennooos

Chamsys software versie 1.3.0 is nu uit.

Deze versie is geschikt voor Windows, Linux, MAC met Power processor en MAC met Intel processor.

Net als met de vorige versies zijn alle shows ook nu weer uitwisselbaar tussen de verschillende besturingssystemen en tussen de PC versies en de consoles.

De software ondersteund tevens de volgende DMX interfaces:
ChamSys USB DMX interfaces, Enttec Pro dongle, DMX4ALL, USBDMX, Peperoni-light.

Deze versie is te downloaden via:

Voor Nederland:
http://www.chamsys.nl

Voor België:
http://www.avl.be

----------


## Ralph Hees

Is het mogelijk om bij Chamsys de knoppen van het toetsenbord aan knoppen toe te wijzen, bijvoorbeeld cues en cue stacks? Net zoals bij de freestyler software.

EDIT: Laatmaar ik heb al gezien dat het gewoon via F1 t/m F10 kan.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> Is het mogelijk om bij Chamsys de knoppen van het toetsenbord aan knoppen toe te wijzen, bijvoorbeeld cues en cue stacks? Net zoals bij de freestyler software.



 Bladzijde 90 van de manual :
F1 to F10 toggle playbacks 1 to 10 on/off

----------


## DeAl

Ik werk reeds 2 jaar met FreeStyler software en vind het een heel gebruiksvriendelijk programma. Echter FS ondersteunt geen 16-bit fades voor pan/tilt bewegingen: de coarse en fine pan/tilt kanalen lopen onafhankelijk van elkaar tijdens een fade.
Uiteraard moet bij een echte 16-bit fade het coarse kanaal de MSB(yte) zijn en het fine kanaal de LSB(yte), dus samen een echte 16-bits teller.

Nu heb ik in de spec's en handleiding van MagicQ PC gekeken, maar het is me niet duidelijk of deze software 16-bit fades al dan niet ondersteund.
Zo ja, is het full 16-bit of bvb 12-bit (4 LSB's van fine kanaal zijn dan vast).
Kan je in de I/O view in real-time de DMX waarden uitlezen?

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> Ik werk reeds 2 jaar met FreeStyler software en vind het een heel gebruiksvriendelijk programma. Echter FS ondersteunt geen 16-bit fades voor pan/tilt bewegingen: de coarse en fine pan/tilt kanalen lopen onafhankelijk van elkaar tijdens een fade.
> Uiteraard moet bij een echte 16-bit fade het coarse kanaal de MSB(yte) zijn en het fine kanaal de LSB(yte), dus samen een echte 16-bits teller.
> 
> Nu heb ik in de spec's en handleiding van MagicQ PC gekeken, maar het is me niet duidelijk of deze software 16-bit fades al dan niet ondersteund.
> Zo ja, is het full 16-bit of bvb 12-bit (4 LSB's van fine kanaal zijn dan vast).
> Kan je in de I/O view in real-time de DMX waarden uitlezen?



De DMX waardes kan je uiteraard in real time uitlezen, OUT, VIEW CHANNELS, VIEW DMX.
Als je in dit window kijkt terwijl er een 16 bits fade aan de gang is, zie je beide kanalen duidelijk faden

----------


## Ralph Hees

Ik heb Chamsys geinstaleerd en vind hem wel lastig, maar als k hem beter ken lijkt hij me best wel fijn. Ik heb gehoord dat hij sinds kort ook midi accepteerd, heeft al iemand ermee gewerkt? Als ik hem ga gebruiken wil ik in elk geval faders en dat is best goedkoop te krijgen met midi (Behringer BCF 200 ofzo).

----------


## DeMennooos

Met de MagicQ USB MIDI/SMTP module heb je idd MIDI in/out. Maar als je de MIDI interface wilt gebruiken om er een externe fader unit aan te hangen, waarom kijk je dan niet meteen naar een van de PC Wings van Chamsys zelf?

Heb je in ieder geval een oplossing waarvan je weet dat de hardware en software met elkaar praat en elkaar ook nog begrijpt.

----------


## Ralph Hees

Ik pak geen PC Wing omdat ik geen 2700 euro heb liggen en dat ben ik ook niet van plam om uit te geven.

----------


## lucken

Kies dan voor de mini Wing. Een MIDI/SMPTE interface + apparte DMX interface komt in de buurt !

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Kies dan voor de mini Wing. Een MIDI/SMPTE interface + apparte DMX interface komt in de buurt !



De mini Wing zit bij Focon op 1484 EUR.
Daar heb je echt wel een DMX interface voor :Wink: 

Wat ik dus begrijp, kan je ook 2 Enntec Open USB Interfaces kopen, 1tje gebruiken als uitgang, 1tje als ingang (volgens de Enntec website kan je een male > male adaptor gebruiken) en dan een goedkopere DMX sturing als Playback Wing gebruiken??

----------


## lucken

Beste,

Indien u van Nederland bent, vraag dan de prijzen na bij de Nederlandse verdeler, zijnde Appled, voor België kan u bij ons terecht.

De Enttec interface kan gebruikt worden als output tesamen met de gratis ChamSys software, echter niet als input. De DMX wings zijn afgeschermd in de software.

Dus een goede raad, vraag de prijs na van een Mini Wing bij de lokale ChamSys invoerder.

Hartelijke groeten,

Luc

----------


## Ralph Hees

Ik heb gevraagd naar de prijs, maar die vind ik veel te hoog. Is het misschien een optie om een touchscreen aan mijn computer te hangen en daarmee Chamsys bedienen en enttec interface als dmx output. Ik wil meerdere fader tegelijk omhoog schuiven, zou dat gaan?

Groetjes Ralph

----------


## axs

> Is het misschien een optie om een touchscreen aan mijn computer te hangen en daarmee Chamsys bedienen en enttec interface als dmx output. Ik wil meerdere fader tegelijk omhoog schuiven, zou dat gaan?



Aangezien touchscreen software niet meer is als een mouse-emulator gaat dat niet lukken. Met een muis kan je ook niet meerdere targets gelijktijdig aanklikken... helaas!

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Beste,
> 
> Indien u van Nederland bent, vraag dan de prijzen na bij de Nederlandse verdeler, zijnde Appled, voor België kan u bij ons terecht.
> 
> De Enttec interface kan gebruikt worden als output tesamen met de gratis ChamSys software, echter niet als input. De DMX wings zijn afgeschermd in de software.
> 
> Dus een goede raad, vraag de prijs na van een Mini Wing bij de lokale ChamSys invoerder.
> 
> Hartelijke groeten,
> ...



Maar, in Chamsys, kan je de wing selecteren zeg maar, dan kan je kiezen uit USB Wing OF DMX in :Confused:  

btw, volgens de Enttec website, kan je de Open USB interfase WEL gebruiken als input (via een male > male adaptor).

----------


## lucken

Nogmaals, de DMX  input, met als bedoeling een DMX wing aan te sluiten is afgeschermd in de MagicQ PC Software. Deze functie is wel beschikbaar voor de MQ50, MQ100, MQ200 en MQ300.

ChamSys kan niet alles gratis weggeven !

Groeten,

Luc

----------


## Ralph Hees

Kan iemand het verschil uitleggen tussen de 3 verschillende modes, ik kan niet echt verschillen vinden? En weet iemand hoe je een show in kan programmeren zodat je op een knopje drukt en dan komt de volgende stand van ques, cue stacks, faders enzo?


Groetjes Ralph

----------


## deurklink

> Kan iemand het verschil uitleggen tussen de 3 verschillende modes, ik kan niet echt verschillen vinden? En weet iemand hoe je een show in kan programmeren zodat je op een knopje drukt en dan komt de volgende stand van ques, cue stacks, faders enzo?
> 
> 
> Groetjes Ralph



Je bedoelt tracking, non tracking en theatre? Dat staat zeker wel in de manual! pun 9.4 blz 63. het heeft te maken met de manier van opslaan van data! Iets wat je vreselijk goed in de gaten moet houden want anders kan je rare dingen krijgen! :P

----------


## bogaert-y

Hallo allemaal,

kan iemand mij soms vertellen hoe ik een verticale 
matrix kan opbouwen met de chamsys?

Ik leg even het probleem uit:
Heb voor show volgende week 8 pixeltracks in 48 kanaalsmode.
Dus 64 fixtureblocks ( 8 op 8 )
Wanneer ik deze patch in de chamsys via de view plan en derna
insert heads zet hij deze horizontaal op basis van het head id
links beginnen met 1 en zo naar rechts tot 8 en dan volgende 
lijn van 9 tot 16 en ga zo maar door.

Mijn vraag is dus hoe kan ik dit doen zodat het verticaal gepatcht
wordt... dus 1 bovenaan en 8 onderaan en zo verder ...


mvgn


Yannick

----------


## axs

Matrixfunctie op chamsys  nooit gebruikt, maar je head ID kan je gewoon aanpassen in je patch.

----------


## lucken

Geef gewoon manueel het head ID ingeven op de manier zoals u het wil !

Ofwel ga links bovenaan staan en geef selecteer de eerste kolom, met de shift toets, van boven naar onder, druk dan 1 ENTER.

Doe het zelfde met de 2e kolom, maar geef dan in 9 ENTER.

En zo verder !

Greoeten,

Luc

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Nogmaals, de DMX  input, met als bedoeling een DMX wing aan te sluiten is afgeschermd in de MagicQ PC Software. Deze functie is wel beschikbaar voor de MQ50, MQ100, MQ200 en MQ300.
> 
> ChamSys kan niet alles gratis weggeven !
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Luc



Hoe zit het met de software als hieraan een pc maxi wing wordt gehangen ?

Je praat dan toch over enkele duizenden euro's. Kan hier wel een enttec usb/dmx gebruikt worden als dmx in ?

----------


## lucken

Als u aan de software een wing hangt (mini, pc of maxi) dan worden alle functies van de software beschikbaar gesteld, met uitzondering van de DMX in voor het simuleren van een extra Playback wing. DMX in kan wel gebruikt worden voor het mergen van kanalen. Echter niet via de Enttec DMX interface, maar wel via om het even welke Artnet interface.

Extra Playback Wings, speciaal ontworpen voor de PC Wings, zijn in ontwikkeling.

----------


## driesmees

Ik heb een vraagje...

Ik wil de fader van mijn cue stack (die als chase is geprogd) gebruiken om de snelheid te bepalen. De handleiding vertelt ook niet veel over de functie, behalve dat ze bestaat.

beginpunt:
we hebben 1 chase met HTP waarden van 3 stappen

Bij view options staat "Fader as Speed Master" op Yes.
Als ik nu de cue selecteer en op GO duw, zegt hij bij cue 1 "Wait Go", als ik een tweede maal duw, zegt hij "complete" maar de chase loopt niet. Het maakt niet uit hoe de fader staat, in geen enkele stand wil het lukken.

Hoe krijg ik de chase aan het lopen? Wat doe ik fout?


Alvast bedankt,
Dries

----------


## cornedure

> Ik heb een vraagje...
> 
> Ik wil de fader van mijn cue stack (die als chase is geprogd) gebruiken om de snelheid te bepalen. De handleiding vertelt ook niet veel over de functie, behalve dat ze bestaat.
> 
> beginpunt:
> we hebben 1 chase met HTP waarden van 3 stappen
> 
> Bij view options staat "Fader as Speed Master" op Yes.
> Als ik nu de cue selecteer en op GO duw, zegt hij bij cue 1 "Wait Go", als ik een tweede maal duw, zegt hij "complete" maar de chase loopt niet. Het maakt niet uit hoe de fader staat, in geen enkele stand wil het lukken.
> ...



Dries, je verwart een paar zaken.

In de "Cue List Options" betekent "Fader as Speed Master" dat je een master maakt voor de *snelheid van FX* . Je fader zal dan de snelheid van FX's op *andere* playbacks controleren.

Stel, je programmeert een Cue-stack met verschillende bewegings-FX's achter elkaar. Je wil met 1 fader de globale snelheid van de bewegings-FX's controleren, selecteer dan al je heads, raak Pan & Tilt encoders aan en programmeer onder een lege fader. Zet het "Fader as Speed Master" aan en je controleert de snelheid van alle lopende bewegings-FX's. 

"Fader as Speed Master" heeft géén invloed op Chases. Voorts wordt door deze optie elke timing en programmatie op de cue-stack onder deze playback tenietgedaan. Vergeet niet, het is een *master* geworden, en is geen cue-stack meer. 

Wat je wel kan doen, is de crossfader instellen dat hij de snelheid van je chase op de geselecteerde playback instelt. Dit doe je door onder <SETUP><Playback Settings> de "Crossfade master function" in te stellen als "Rate Master". 
Selecteer dan je lopende playback (via selectknop boven je fader) en de crossfade master stelt je snelheid in van je chase.

----------


## driesmees

Ahzooo, daar zit 't hem.
Héél erg bedankt voor de hulp. Ik heb het net eens getest en het werkt.

Tot de volgende...
Dries

----------


## Olrac

Je vertelt hier dat de software functioneel te gebruiken is ongeacht de wing klopt niet.
Als je geen wing komt. 
1. Blijft in demo staan + executive venster kan je *niet* gebruiken.
2. XY pos met muis werkt enkel vanaf *PC wing*.
3. Je kan *max.* 10 playback schuivers gebruiken. Tenzij je hun uitbreiding koopt. De soft buttons zijn niet geactiveerd in playback window en kan je enkel 1 cue laten gaan.


Voor de rest heel stabiel. Echter de wings zijn *niet* in 19 inch uitvoeringen.
Voordeel van alle andere is dat je heel snel FX's kan maken. En dat is bij andere allemaal veel werk. 
Voor klassieke verlichting heb je al genoeg met een scene mengtafel,
omdat je te weining schuivers hebt. Of je moet apart die playback wing erbij kopen. Maar dan koop ik voor dat geld wel iets beter.

----------


## lucken

Enkele bemerkingen:
1. blijft in demo staan: demo geeft aan dat er geen ChamSys produkt verbonden is met de software. Execute mode is inderdaad enkel bruikbaar met een ChamSys produkt, hoe klein of hoe groot ook.

2. XY positie: indien u geen wing hebt, moet u ook alle andere parameters via het scherm instellen, dus moet u ook genoegen nemen dat dit enkel werkt vanaf een PC Wing.

3. U kan 202 playback schuivers gebruiken, via het playback Window! Alle soft buttons zijn actied in de demo mode en u kan meerdere cues laten gaan. Hier is geen enkele beperking op dit gebied !

Voor klasieke verlichting, zoals u het zegt, hebt u niet altijd faders nodig ! Het is een andere manier van programmeren maar geeft geen probleem. Wij hebben vele gebruikers die reeds werken in theater met een PC Wing en dit zonder problemen.

----------


## Olrac

Die 202 playbacks? Je kan er maar 10 tegelijk activeren met de schuivers. Met of zonder wing is me nog niet duidelijk.
Wel gaat het in dat playback window. Wel zie ik niet welke cue's er op dat moment lopen?

----------


## lucken

- Ga naar het playback window
- klik bovenaan op view faders
- nu kan u dus 202 playbacks tegelijk activeren, ook zonder extra hardware
- wil u zien wat er in een bepaalde playback insteekt: 

- druk de SEL toets
- selecteer de playback waarvan u de inhoud wenst te zien
- druk de Cue Stack toets
- nu ziet u de volledige inhoud

Via het execute window kan u zelf bepalen hoeveel toetsen u op het scherm wil en allen kunnen tegelijk geactiveerd worden. U kunt gaan tot 20 pagina's. 
De View Max functie van het execute window is enkel bruikbaar indien ChamSys hardware aangesloten is, maar voor de rest vrij bruibaar.

----------


## Olrac

Ja luyck,

Ik heb alles getest en blijkbaar werkt het volgens je beschrijving.
Toch was het handiger als men nu bvb een mini Wing heeft en dan 
op page 1 , de 3 eerste schuivers opzet en dan op page 2 ook de volgende 3 schuivers. En dat lukt niet? Daarmee bedoel ik dat men hardware matig gebonden is aan een grotere playback wing.

----------


## lucken

Inderdaad u kan niet fader 1 - 3 openzetten op pagina 1 en dezelfde nogmaals op pagina 2 zonder eerst de andere te stoppen. Maar dit is ook het geval bij andere merken van tafels (Hog, Avolite,....), tenzij ze gemotoriseerde faders hebben.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Inderdaad u kan niet fader 1 - 3 openzetten op pagina 1 en dezelfde nogmaals op pagina 2 zonder eerst de andere te stoppen. Maar dit is ook het geval bij andere merken van tafels (Hog, Avolite,....), tenzij ze gemotoriseerde faders hebben.



Dat kan absoluut wel. Zodra je op een Pearl een playback hebt opengeschoven kun je diezelfde fader op een andere pagina ook openzetten. Kwestie van op de nieuwe pagina naar 0 schuiven en omhoog om te starten op die pagina. De playback op de oude pagina blijft dan gewoon doorlopen.

----------


## Funmaker

@JeroenVDV:
Wij hebben momenteel de Pearl Expert en zover ik weet gaat de lichtstand uit als je de schuif omlaag doent op een andere pagina... maar dit geheel offtopic...

En zoals eerder gezegd meestal gaat normaal het licht wel uit dan tenzij ind met automatische faders...

----------


## axs

Op hog kan het in ieder geval wel...
'page hold over if active ' of je choosebutton inhouden van de master die je wil behouden bij het wisselen van pagina

----------


## JeroenVDV

> @JeroenVDV:
> Wij hebben momenteel de Pearl Expert en zover ik weet gaat de lichtstand uit als je de schuif omlaag doent op een andere pagina... maar dit geheel offtopic...



[/quote]
Hm, begin ook te twijfelen nu je 't zegt.. Tik 'm ook meestal zo dat ik geen playbacks die ik gelijk wil laten lopen boven m'kaar heb zitten om sneller te kunnen werken.

----------


## Olrac

was dan iets om verder uit te werken van chamsys.

----------


## chippie

Zal hem dan maar zelf aanmaken en natuurlijk mijn vraag weer...........

Iemand ervaring met deze tafels? 
Bvb die met computer. Hoe werkt dat in LIVE gebruik?
Crashes? aanmaak van de dmx lampjes in dit programma?
Gebruiksvriendelijkheid? Direkt aktie in LIVE?
Een hele hoop vraagjes. 
(Heeft al uitgewezen dat ik goede en slechte commentaren kreeg bij Avolites en dat helpt enorm. Er is niks zo goed als het woord van gebruikers, je moet er zelf uitfilteren wat je wil.......maar toch heeeel bruikbaar. Met dank aan PeterZwart en Justme125)

----------


## lucken

Spring even binnen bij een ChamSys dealer en zij kunnen u op een korte tijdspanne alle info geven en uw vragen beantwoorden.

Voor Nederland: Appled ChamSys | Inspiring Performance. High End lichttafels en PC lichtsturingen.
Voor België: AVL ChamSys

----------


## chippie

Dat is juist, maar de nadelen zul je nooit horen alsook de dingen die deze soft-hardware niet aankan. Ik zal niet zeggen dat het met dit merk zo is maar met regelmaat beloven ze zelfs dat de software de afwas kan doen en de bedden opmaken. Als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel. Vandaar dat er een forum is. Vragen aan de gebruiker door een (misschien) nieuwe gebruiker die een aankoop wil doen van enkele duizende euro's. Dan geen kat inde zak kopen.

----------


## cornedure

Al ongelofelijk veel informatie op het forum terug te vinden. Concreet heb ik een klein berichtje geschreven over de voordelen van chamsys t.o.v. Avolites.  

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/lic...200-mq300.html

Qua Live-gebruik is Chamsys te vergelijken met Avo, maar veel krachtiger. 
*Live paletten met fanned timing, 
*getimed uit blind gaan, 
*timed release (uit program)
*fader zoals bij MA waar je de fade-time van de palletten kunt instellen (0-10 seconden), 
*speed groups
*FX size afhankelijk van hoogte fader, 
*en ga zo maar door. 

Er zijn wel enkele nadelen aan de MQ200 die ondertussen de kop hebben opgestoken:

1. Een collega van me heeft zijn show zien corrupt worden na saven, waardoor hij van nul mocht herbeginnen. De show zelf heb ik niet gezien, dus misschien was het ergens een verkeerde instelling. 
2. De touchscreen heeft een lage gevoeligheid (vgl met bvb een TomTom), waardoor je soms een paar keer mag drukken vooraleer je iets geselecteerd hebt. 
3. De faders zijn hét zwakke punt van de MQ. Ik vind het heel spijtig dat ze geen Penny&Giles faders hebben gebruikt, want ze schuiven zo soepel niet als de faders op een Avolites, of een Soundcraft. Bovendien zitten ze gesoldeerd op een printplaat, waardoor je de hele printplaat mag vervangen indien een fader kapot is. Ze hadden de faders en het frontpaneel beter modulair opgebouwd. 

Nu, dat zijn mijn voornaamste nadelen. Voor het overige sta ik nog steeds voor de volle 100% achter Chamsys. Ik moet ook zeggen dat er soms "gesmeten" wordt met de MQ200 (vooral tijdens fuiven). 

Qua gebruik van PC-wing: Maxi-wing gecombineerd met een playback is eigenlijk mijn favoriet. Groter touchscreen (zo groot als je zelf wilt), en betere knoppen op de Maxi-wing. Ook is het gemakkelijker om personalities toe te voegen (windows explorer). Geen verschil in stabiliteit tss PC en console. Aantal crashen met een chamsys-systeem kan ik ondertussen op de vingers van 1 hand tellen, en dat sinds 2005.

Concreet koop je met Chamsys AB-SO-LUUT geen kat in de zak, voor zover je zorg draagt voor je hardware. Voor ons de beste aankoop in jaren.

----------


## Dave

Ik werk al een tijdje met een chamsys PC-wing en een touchscreen.
Het werkt vrij goed, al kan ik je toch aanraden om voor de maxi-wing te gaan. Met een normale wing moet je toch te snel naar toetsenbord/touchscreen grijpen en dat gaat je tegenstaan.
De stabiliteit van de software is goed, niet te veel zooi op je PC installeren. Ook de functionalteit is in orde: Artnet, standaard tot 12 universes, serial I/O, webserver, hot takeover.

In het verleden heb ik meerdere malen gehad dat de verbinding tussen wing en PC wegviel. Dat is vrij vervelend omdat dan ook de DMX output gelijk wegvalt. (En sommige fixtures dan vrolijk op stand-alone gaan zitten irriteren). Verbeterpuntje voor de firmware in de wing dus: if notconnected-> HOLD DMX. Is toch niet teveel gevraagd van een apparaat van 1700 eurie.

Dit was echter op een p3 500 met een van de eerste mainboards met usb. Nu is deze PC vervangen door een 2Ghz Celeron en lijken deze problemen opgelost.

----------


## lucken

> 1. Een collega van me heeft zijn show zien corrupt worden na saven, waardoor hij van nul mocht herbeginnen. De show zelf heb ik niet gezien, dus misschien was het ergens een verkeerde instelling. 
> 3. De faders zijn hét zwakke punt van de MQ. Ik vind het heel spijtig dat ze geen Penny&Giles faders hebben gebruikt, want ze schuiven zo soepel niet als de faders op een Avolites, of een Soundcraft. Bovendien zitten ze gesoldeerd op een printplaat, waardoor je de hele printplaat mag vervangen indien een fader kapot is. Ze hadden de faders en het frontpaneel beter modulair opgebouwd.



1. ik denk dat ik weet om welke console het gaat en dit was te wijten aan een probleem met de harde schijf ! Die waarschijnlijk door al dat smijten zijn geest aan het geven was. Bovendien worden er automatisch backups gemaakt van elke show en dit elke 15 minuten.

3. Faders zijn ALPS faders en bij een defekte fader hoeft de print NIET vervangen te worden, de faders kunnen door een goed servicecenter perfect vervangen te worden. Bij niet gebruik dekt u best de tafel af met de meegeleverde stofhoes, dan komt er niet zo snel stof en drank in de faders te zitten tijdens het op- en afbouwen.

----------


## Maarten L

schets :
Nieuwe intel Pentium PC met originele XP pro (vers geinstalleerd)
laatste versie magiqc (geen beta)
laatste drivers
Elo 1725 USB Touch
Logitech USB Keyboard + USB Trackball
Chamsys MAXI PC WING

Om de haverklap gaat het werklichtje uit en stopt de DMX Output
S knop lampje 1 tem 4 gaat om beurt aan , daarna werkt hij terug

volgende dingen gedaan :
andere drivers elo, pc ...
PC Wing only op pc...
Telkens blijft hij het probleem geven, ook als je NIETS DOET valt hij regelmatig uit !!!
Ben met de gehele combinatie naar AVL geweest : daar werkte hij perfekt

Luc denkt dus dat het aan onze dmx ligt , maar we hebben nu de ganse nacht licht gedaan via een noodoplossing (laptop met dashlight) de dmx lijnen werken dus perfekt !!
de chamsys hangt nu op een dmx lijn met slechts 8 fixtures en crasht voortdurend !!! HELP !!!

Mvg

Dirk en maarten

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Iets met aardlus?
Al geprobeerd om pin 1 van je XLR (afscherming) eens los te halen aan je dmx tafel?

----------


## laserguy

Jij gebruikt redelijk wat USB rommel blijkbaar . Probeer de Chamsys eens RECHTSTREEKS aan te sluiten op een DIRECTE USB poort (dus ene die rechtstreeks op het moederbord zit VASTGESOLDEERD en zeker geen verlengkabels, hubs e.d.).

----------


## Roeltej

En ga bij het configuratiescherm even naar hardware, usb eigenschappen en vink dingetje uit waarbij staat dat windows die poort uit mag schakelen als het stroom tekort komt ...

Wij hadden ongeveer zelfde probleem met een bpm studio controller (en die is apart gevoed... chamsys wing toch ook?) en daarna nooit meer problemen gehad... (ook geen crashes)

----------


## STINO

Hallo,

Ik ben momenteel aan het experimenteren met chamsys magicQ PC. Het bedienen van het programma begint al aardig te lukken, maar ik zou graag mijn show visualiseren op de PC. 
Ik weet dat chamsys magicQ PC enkel werkt met volgende visualisers: capture en wysiwyg. 
Ik heb dus de demo versie van wysiwyg gedownload en geïnstaleerd ( op dezelfde pc als waarop magicQ is geïnstalleerd). 
Weet iemand of ik de demo versie van wysiwyg kan gebruiken in combinatie met chamsys magicQ PC en hoe ik de link moet maken tussen magicQ PC en wysiwyg?

alvast bedankt!

----------


## philippepoppe

Bij deze de handleiding van AVL...
http://chamsys.be/download/manuals/m...20NL.pdf?dl=44
(doorscrollen tot in de helft ongeveer, daar staat de uitleg indien beide programma's op zelfde pc staan)

Mvg,

Philippe Poppe

----------


## STINO

@ philippepoppe: bedankt voor de snelle reactie. 
Ik had deze handleiding ook al gevonden, maar het probleem is dat hier sprake is van de "auto patch" functie. Ik kan in de demo versie ( of ik weet niet hoe ) aan deze functie.
Als ik wysiwyg opstart kan ik kiezen om op te starten in demo mode of in viewer mode. In de demo mode kan ik enkel werken met de wysiwyg demo bestanden ( en dus niet met de demo van chamsys ) en in de view mode kan ik aan geen enkele functie...

----------


## LJmalcolm

Mischien kun je chamsys gewoon niet aan de demo versie van WYSIWYG koppelen, met de volledige versie is dit ook alleen mogelijk met de Perform..

----------


## STINO

> Mischien kun je chamsys gewoon niet aan de demo versie van WYSIWYG koppelen, met de volledige versie is dit ook alleen mogelijk met de Perform..



Hier vrees ik dus ook voor... 
Weet iemand of het wel mogelijk is om chamsys magicQ te visualiseren met een gratis software pakket? Ik heb iets gevonden over lightcommander, kan iemand bevestigen dat dit zou werken?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## lucken

De Capture Polar Visualiser demo werkt perfect samen met ChamSys. U kunt alles uitvoeren zoals in de Full versie, enkel dat u niets kan bewaren. Dus alles wat u tekent in Capture, is nadien verloren.

----------


## The Freak

> Weet iemand of het wel mogelijk is om chamsys magicQ te visualiseren met een gratis software pakket?



Chamsys kan elke visualizer aansturen die art-net kan binnen nemen.
Zo ook "Magic 3D Easy View" van Nicolaudie.
Dit is waarschijnlijk de goedkoopste manier (299 euro) om een visualizer  op Magicq aan te sluiten.
Natuurlijk is kwaliteit evenredig met de prijs.  :Wink:

----------


## STINO

Ik heb de demo van capture werkend gekregen. Ik kan dus hiermee wel een tijdje oefenen. Iedereen bedankt voor de antwoorden.

----------


## Q-av

> Ik heb de demo van capture werkend gekregen. Ik kan dus hiermee wel een tijdje oefenen. Iedereen bedankt voor de antwoorden.



Vertel dan gelijk ook even hoe, voor de mensen die het alsnog niet lukt.

----------


## STINO

> Vertel dan gelijk ook even hoe, voor de mensen die het alsnog niet lukt.



Open in magicQ volgende show: MagicQ Capture demo show ( deze vind je op de site van chamsys)
Open het .exe bestand : Capture demo show (CITP). ( dit is ook te vinden op de chamsys site )

Normaal gezien kan je nu met magicQ de show bedienen en is deze gevisualiseerd in Capture.

Indien er nog vragen zijn, _Edit MOD:_dan stel je ze maar

----------


## chippie

Heb dat ook gedaan eerst alles op één PC en dan liep de capture goed maar de chamsys vast, zonder USB hup. (98% Processor) 
Dan met hub geprobeerd. Liep capture na een tijd vast. Heb dan even een andere computer gepakt voor de chamsys en die via netwerk verbonden. 
(zie beschrijving op hun webstek) Capture loopt nu goed en de chamsys ook. Wel dus een USB nodig gehad om de chamsys tafel levende te houden. Verder loopt het bij mij als een trein. Als je weet dat we voor de chamsys maar een VIA EPIA 12000MKII gebruiken met een C3 processor en met XP. Klein computertje met Maxi Wing.  :Smile:

----------


## TellMe

Hallo allemaal!

Als ik alleen de MagicQ software gebruik op m'n pc, kan ik dan gewoon shows maken en draaien? (dus zonder wing)
Hoor graag van jullie!

----------


## Big Bang

Yep dat kan.

----------


## Shark

> Hallo allemaal!
> 
> Als ik alleen de MagicQ software gebruik op m'n pc, kan ik dan gewoon shows maken en draaien? (dus zonder wing)
> Hoor graag van jullie!



de software werkt echt heel mooi en zou op dat gebied wel super zijn als deze samenwerkt met een entec dongle.

maar met een wing kun je hier zoveel meer uithalen.
Een hele avond werken met de muis (of een toetsenbord) maakt het werk nu ook niet leuker hoor  :Smile: 

Dit is vooral hoe jij het zelf bekijkt.

----------


## LJmalcolm

> de software werkt echt heel mooi en zou op dat gebied wel super zijn als deze samenwerkt met een entec dongle.
> 
> maar met een wing kun je hier zoveel meer uithalen.
> Een hele avond werken met de muis (of een toetsenbord) maakt het werk nu ook niet leuker hoor 
> 
> Dit is vooral hoe jij het zelf bekijkt.



inderdaad! Een chamsys maxiwing met 1 of 2 touchscreens werkt erg goed!

----------


## JeroenVDV

Laten we dan wel het VOLLEDIGE antwoord geven:

Chamsys werkt ZONDER Chamsys hardware prima, maar draait wel in DEMO-mode:





> MagicQ PC only supports full screen Execute Window, Scheduled Events, Remote Communications Protocol (serial and network), Playback Synchronisation, sound detection, webserver editing, playbacks controlled by DMX and mouse controlled pan/tilt when connected to a MagicQ PC Wing or ChamSys USB interface. MagicQ PC software shows Demo Version in the title bar when not connected to a ChamSys MagicQ PC Wing.



Beetje van de categorie "kleine lettertjes" die uiteraard voordeliger zijn om weg te laten vallen - er wordt overal zelfs door verdelers geroepen dat de software 'volledig functioneel' is te gebruiken, gratis, zonder de Chamsys hardware..

----------


## Shark

Ik vind het ergens ook normaal dat enkele functionaliteiten wegvallen als er niet gewerkt word met de hardware van Chamsys zelf.
De software kan je zo al gratis afhalen om te testen, dus moeten ze wel via de eigen hardware hun kosten kunnen terugvorderen.

De wing vond ik ook wel duur om aan te schaffen (in mijn studententijd é), maar hier betaal je ook wel onmiddellijk voor de software en alle updates die je erna nog kan downloaden. Als je dan het geheel uitrekend is de chamsys wing echt goedkoop  :Smile: 

bij een entec module heb je enkel de dmx output EN minder functies bij je chamsys software
bij een chamsys pc wing heb je alle functies en zijn de playbacks enorm handig.

ofwel bespaar je op de kosten ofwel denk je meer aan de fun  :Wink:

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Ik vind het ergens ook normaal dat enkele functionaliteiten wegvallen als er niet gewerkt word met de hardware van Chamsys zelf.
> De software kan je zo al gratis afhalen om te testen, dus moeten ze wel via de eigen hardware hun kosten kunnen terugvorderen.



Geen enkele discussie over mogelijk lijkt me, niet meer dan logisch. Echter, meld dit dan wel normaal in plaats overal aan te komen met dat het fantastische gratis volledig functionerende software is (gaat niet over jou, don't worry).

----------


## kleine jonas

hoi,

dit weekend heb ik een show op een MQ200

ik heb een showtje  met een redelijk aantal Active Suntrips!
nu is mij de vraag gesteld om er af en toe eens een lichtkrant van te
maken. Ik weet dat je op de knop out moet duwen en uw grid size moet instellen, Maar daarna kom ik vast te zitten.
Hoe wijs ik die kanalen toe aan die blokjes in de grid.
Hoe laat ik er tekst of een effectje over lopen?

Mvg.

Jonas

----------


## patrickbel

Kijk ff in de handleinding p106  is wel voor led matrixen ed, maar denk dat het mits enige aanpassing hetzelfde is voor uw sunstrips. Als ik het me goed herinner hebk het ook op deze manier  aan de praat gekregen.

gridview ed staat daar ongv ook uitgelegt.

http://www.chamsys.nl/v2/fileadmin/d...als/manual.pdf

----------


## Den Berte

hey iedereen,

ik experimenteer al een tijde met de pcsoftware en het lukt allemaal. Alleen heb ik een vraagje over de matrixfunctie. dit zal wel lukken als ik de manual eens te goei lees.

nu ga ik in juni een show doen op een MQ100. een schetje van de show : 36 dimkanelen ( podium + zaal ) en 8 intel's ( ik weet nog niet goed wat juist ).
het is een benefiet show met 4 podiumwissels maar het zijn wel tapeoptredens.
het intel gedeelte is geen probleem maar met de parren heb ik een vraag.
ik wil in mijn playbackpage de chases/effecten zetten en met 1 fader de intensiteit regelen van alle parren. Dus ik kies een chase/effect op de PB voor de parren en ik wil deze dimmen met 1 fader : fader up --> volle bak fader half--> dim 50% faber down --> dim 0%

hoe doe ik dit?

alvast bedankt

----------


## TellMe

Ik ben er uit!
Ik neem ChamSys! Ben helemaal overtuigd! :Big Grin: 

Is het nu zo dat alleen de Open DMX Pro werkt of kan ik ook de basic versie nemen?

Groeten, TellMe - ChamSys liefhebber ;-)

----------


## laserguy

Je kunt ook de Basic versie nemen maar het DMX-signaal dat daar uit komt is minder stabiel (jitter). Ik heb een moving head die het niet doet met de gewone maar wel met de Pro. Hij doet het ook niet met de andere goedkope DMX bakjes (blijft trillen rond zijn positie, zwaait dan eens weg en weer terug,... kleuren verspringen, ...). Dus stabiel signaal voor alle toestellen: de Pro versie nemen.

----------


## Drumvogel

Ik werk zelf met de open dmx icm met 12 active sunstrips. (Matrixgestuurd) Dit werkt heel stabiel. Ik heb wel altijd een dmx-stop op het eind van de lijn.
Ik heb er ook een merger tussen zitten. Dat is fantastisch omdat ik dan ook vanaf mijn tafel snel bepaalde blindstandjes snel kan pakken om te reageren op de muziek.

Ook met intelligent lichtheb ik nog geen problemen ontdekt.
Binnenkort ga ik kijken voor een mq100 voor de zaak en een pcwing voor mezelf. Chamsys heeft mijn voorkeur wel verdient door het snel kunnen programmeren.

----------


## cornedure

> hey iedereen,
> 
> ik experimenteer al een tijde met de pcsoftware en het lukt allemaal. Alleen heb ik een vraagje over de matrixfunctie. dit zal wel lukken als ik de manual eens te goei lees.
> 
> nu ga ik in juni een show doen op een MQ100. een schetje van de show : 36 dimkanelen ( podium + zaal ) en 8 intel's ( ik weet nog niet goed wat juist ).
> het is een benefiet show met 4 podiumwissels maar het zijn wel tapeoptredens.
> het intel gedeelte is geen probleem maar met de parren heb ik een vraag.
> ik wil in mijn playbackpage de chases/effecten zetten en met 1 fader de intensiteit regelen van alle parren. Dus ik kies een chase/effect op de PB voor de parren en ik wil deze dimmen met 1 fader : fader up --> volle bak fader half--> dim 50% faber down --> dim 0%
> 
> ...



Om de intensiteit van je par-chases te regelen met 1 dimmer:

1. Selecteer al je kanalen van je parren.
2. zet ze op 100% intensiteit
3. sla op als cue-stack onder een playback met dimmer
4. Druk 3x op de select-knop van de playback met de pas opgeslagen cue-stack
5. Ga naar Function > Cue stack is an intensity master = YES
6. Ga naar Fader > Fader releases stack = NO

Voila, je hebt een group intensity master gemaakt, die de intensiteit van deze bepaalde groep regelt (in jouw geval, de parren).  

Hetzelfde kan gebruikt worden voor Size/Speed master om de globale snelheid en/of snelheid van je FX's te veranderen.

----------


## Den Berte

nog een vraagje:

ik heb een SGM SC12 voorhanden die ik als een wing wil gebruiken om toch iets meer schuiven te hebben. ik heb gelezen dit kan via een wing in DMX in Mode te zetten. 
Wie gebruikt dit zo nog en werkt dit gemakkelijk?

ik zou dan de schuiven op de MQ 100 grotendeels als groupmasters gebruiken en flasheffecten en pareffecten doen via de SGM als wing.

----------


## maarten_dever

dat gaat enkel via ethernet node met DMX in.

----------


## TellMe

Beste mensen,

Ik wil Chamsys linken aan WYSIWYG versie 10!
Dat lukt! maar alleen met de demo show!

Hoe kan ik het met mijn zelf gemaakte Chamsys shows en WYSIWYG projecten doen?
Ik kom in hadleidingen ook alleen maar tegen hoe je dit doet met de DEMO show!

Hoor graag van jullie!

----------


## lucken

Is de Wysiwyg een officieel aangekochte versie ? Er zijn namelijk problemen met de gekraakte versies.

----------


## Shark

> Beste mensen,
> 
> Ik wil Chamsys linken aan WYSIWYG versie 10!
> Dat lukt! maar alleen met de demo show!
> 
> Hoe kan ik het met mijn zelf gemaakte Chamsys shows en WYSIWYG projecten doen?
> Ik kom in hadleidingen ook alleen maar tegen hoe je dit doet met de DEMO show!
> 
> Hoor graag van jullie!



probeer in de demo versie eens een fixture toe te voegen, zoals vb een martin mac 250, patch deze dan bij op jou "demo chamsys show", druk op "Locate" en normaal zie je wit licht.

kijk naar de andere fixtures die in de demo wysiwyg zijn en stel de eigenschappen van uw toevoegde fixture in zoals die andere van de demo. (natuurlijk moet je wel het juiste dmx adres instellen..)

----------


## LJmalcolm

Of

Naar live mode ->
Menu Live, dan device manager ->
Chamsys Toevoegen ->
Naar data mode ->
Links in het patchvenster rechtsklikken ->
New Patch DMX aanmaken met naam naar keuze ->
Je nieuwe patch rechtsklikken en dan properties ->
Dan bind -> Chamsys -> en dan een universe kiezen

Als je nu terug naar live gaat en op connect drukt zou ie moeten werken :Smile:

----------


## Jorg

Hallo allemaal,

Eergister stond Veldhuis en Kemper bij ons in het theater met een Shamsys MagicQ pro. Ik had van heel dit merk nog nooit gehoord, maar het schijnt een groeiende tafel in de theaterwereld te zijn.

Na een kleine demo en wat uitleg over de tafel i.v.m prijs kwaliteit e.t.c vind ik dat de tafel zeer sterke positieve kanten heeft. Natuurlijk was de lichtman ook dol enthousiast over zijn MagicQ pro, dus weinig negatieve dingen heb ik niet gehoord. Alleen dat de tafel niet is uitgevoerd met motorfaders.

Wij hebben in ons theater nu een strand 520 maar willen dus overstappen naar een andere tafel. Onze voorkeur ligt nu bij een MA light.

Ik hoorde dat er hier en daar al wat theaters ook een shamsys hebben aangeschaft in verband met de makkelijke omgang, prijs/kwaliteit etc.

Wat zijn jullie meningen/ervaringen rondom deze tafel?

----------


## qvt

Dat was dan Micha met zijn MQ100 Pro?

Ik heb zelf met de mini, pc, maxi, mq100 expert en mq100 pro gewerkt icm met plackbackwings en dat werkt erg fijn!

----------


## T_Sound

Beste Jorg,

allereerst is het misschien ook voor de zoek functie makkelijk om het merk correct te typen.

Chamsys is de correcte spelling.

Ik denk dat wanneer je dit veranderd hebt, dan deheer Pleiter een ervarings post doet, hij heeft namelijk de tafel in gebruik en kan hier zeker het een en ander over vertellen.

Het enige wat ik weet is dat Chamsys zich zeker kan meten met de namen als MA, Avolites, Strand en HOG. Chamsys is zeker een goede tafel dus.

Wat betreft ervaring met deze tafel kan ik helaas niets zeggen, die heb ik namelijk dusdanig weinig dat ik hier nog geen uitspraken over kan doen. Zelf werk ik af en toe met de pc software met de dongle erbij en ik vindt het een zeer gebruiksvriendelijke interface hebben.

Dus mijn advies is even de titel van je onderwerp even aanpassen indien mogelijk naar: "Chamsys MagicQ serie" is namelijk makkelijker voor de zoekfunctie.

MVG T_Sound

----------


## soundcheckfrits

bij ons draaid inmiddels ookal een MQ200 pro.    Zeer fijne tafel, werkt erg simpel   
mijn eigen ervaring met de 200 is dat je eigenlijk temoeilijk denkt om iets te programmeren, deze tafel is  makkelijk voor techneuten die snel iets aan willen passen.

touch-screen werkt ook zeer makkelijk en is goed overzichtelijk.
heb tot op heden nog geen problemen ondervonden met deze tafel

----------


## jurjen_barel

Laatst een keer een kleine productie met de OnPC variant gedaan. Ging best aardig, op één voorstelling na, waarbij -uit het niets- de software de crossfades niet meer wilde maken. De crosstijd liep zoals het moest, maar in de ouput duurde het een minuut voordat je 1 procent zag verspringen (ook in fades met 100% verschil in 50 seconden).

Hopelijk draait er een stabielere versie op de consoles. Een voorstelling onvoorbereid handmatig doen op zo'n tafel is gewoon onmogelijk, je typt je een ongeluk!

----------


## T_Sound

Heb je die op een windows machine gedraait? Dan kan het kloppen.

MagicQ Consoles werken op linux. Dus deze zullen minder snel hun realtime verliezen.

De console heeft ook een backup battery systeem, zodat de tafel nog minimaal een kwartier aan blijft als de stroom wegvalt, zo heb je nog tijd om je show op te slaan, indien deze gewijzigd is tijdens de uitvoering.

Dus ik vindt de opzet en gebruiksvriendelijkheid wel op het niveau liggen van merken zoals avolites, MA e.d.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Heb je die op een windows machine gedraait?



Jup, maar vers geïnstalleerd, geen andere troep draaiend en genoeg processorkracht/geheugen over.
Hier en daar trouwens nog wel een paar bugs en MA/Hog werkt nog een fractie meer intuitief dan MagicQ.

----------


## Jorg

Allereerst excuses voor de foutieve spelling!  :Wink: 

Het was inderdaad Micha die mij wat uitleg heeft gegeven over de tafel.

Zo te lezen is de tafel dus echt wel een fijne tafel om te werken.

Waar het bij ons om gaat is dat er veel externe lichttechneuten op moeten werken. Het moet dus een tafel zijn waarop een techneut met basiskennis op vooruit moet kunnen.

Zijn er ook belangrijke nadelen aan deze tafel? Die hoor ik natuurlijk ook graag.  :Wink: 

Wat me ook opviel is dat een extra wing voor deze tafel ook niet belachelijk duur is.... Bij ons vinden we het nogal fijn om veel lijntjes te kunnen programmeren.  :Smile:

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp samengevoegd met de reeds lopende discussie.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Heb je die op een windows machine gedraait? Dan kan het kloppen.
> 
> MagicQ Consoles werken op linux. Dus deze zullen minder snel hun realtime verliezen.



Wat een gelul. Dan is het dus gewoon bugware. Zonder problemen mogelijk om een prima stabiele lichtsturing op Windows te draaien en als Chamsys daar blijkbaar timing problemen heeft hebben ze een (domme) fout gemaakt.





> Dus ik vindt de opzet en gebruiksvriendelijkheid wel op het niveau liggen van merken zoals avolites, MA e.d.



Ik vind de user interface van Chamsys werkelijk om te janken. Je zoekt je wezeloos naar simpele functies en alle knoppen en menubalken veranderen maar continu. Ben geloof ik nog geen 2x in hetzelfde scherm geweest.

Qua features is het uiteraard fantastisch, al moeten ze ook eens "nee" leren zeggen tegen feature requests. Het begint met 30 optie-schermen en 50 verschillende usermodes wel een bende te worden natuurlijk..

----------


## T_Sound

> Qua features is het uiteraard fantastisch, al moeten ze ook eens "nee" leren zeggen tegen feature requests. Het begint met 30 optie-schermen en 50 verschillende usermodes wel een bende te worden natuurlijk..



hier ben ik het met je eens, chamsys probeert zoveel mogelijk requests uit te voeren, wat soms een nadeel kan zijn.

Wat betreft of er ook externe lichttechs mee kunnen werken, je hoort het/leest het. Het is geen onbekende tafel.

Sommigen beweren dat het een opvolger van de HOG zou kunnen zijn, dat betwijfel ik, maar het is geen slechte tafel.

----------


## Big Bang

De userinterface is ook een beetje een kwestie van gewenning. Ik heb een dag een training gehad op een chamsys tafel en aan het einde had ik de filosofie redelijk goed door, en haal je veel sneller dingen tevoor schijn. Overigens wil dat niet zeggen dat hier niets meer te verbeteren valt hoor, integendeel.

Verder ben ik persoonlijk van mening dat chamsys meer gezien kan worden als vervanger van de Pearl. HOG & MA zijn met hun tijd mee gegaan, van avolites kan ik dat helaas niet zeggen. MA mag misschien iets fijner werken, echter zit daar ook een ander prijskaartje aan.

----------


## chippie

Wat betreft het vastlopen van de soft op een windows machine, dat ligt gewoon aan de gebruiker. Wij hadden dat ook maar nu niet meer.
USB moet voldoende voeding krijgen of beter een apparte voeding.
Wij draaien de Chamsys MagicQ maxi wing en soft op een Epia MK12000 C3 processor. Mini PCtje en dat loopt nu mits voldoende voeding op wieltjes. Linux heeft daar niks mee te maken. ( ik twijfel ook niet aan linux, dat zal zeker wel lopen, wil de chamsys soft ook nog laten lopen op Unbuntu=gratis linux software)

Misschien een idee om een redundant systeem te maken op twee verschillende pc's. 

Nu kun je de show ook wireless besturen zonder dat je een speciale add-on moet bijkopen. Vraag mij af of dat bij andere merken ook zo is.

Maar elk merk zal wel zijn voor en nadelen hebben. Maar als ik hier ga rondkijken in de verschillende clubs, kom je heel veel Chamsys tegen.
Niet de grootste wings maar allen PC based wings.

----------


## Steve89

> Waar het bij ons om gaat is dat er veel externe lichttechneuten op moeten werken. Het moet dus een tafel zijn waarop een techneut met basiskennis op vooruit moet kunnen.



Het is een console waarbij de fabrikant erg goed geluisterd heeft naar de gebruikers. 
Er zitten heel veel invloeden in van de HOG 2 en er zit ook een stukje Pearl in. 
Dat zijn wel consoles die veel operators kunnen bedienen.
Daarom lijkt het mij dat je als "techneut met basiskennis" er vrij snel op moet kunnen werken.

Dat is wel mijn ervaring. Ik was, voordat ik op de Chamsys begon, al actief op Wholehog 2 & 3, GMA & Pearl.





> Bij ons vinden we het nogal fijn om veel lijntjes te kunnen programmeren.



Als je erg veel lijntjes wil kunnen maken, is er de MagicQ MQ 200 Pro.

----------


## STINO

Hallo,

Weet er iemand of het mogelijk is om chamsys magicQ PC te verbinden met Vectorworks spotlight om een lichtshow te visualiseren?

Ik zou gebruik willen maken van Vectorworks aangezien ik als student een legale licentie kan krijgen voor dit programma.

----------


## Steve89

> Hallo,
> 
> Weet er iemand of het mogelijk is om chamsys magicQ PC te verbinden met Vectorworks spotlight om een lichtshow te visualiseren?
> 
> Ik zou gebruik willen maken van Vectorworks aangezien ik als student een legale licentie kan krijgen voor dit programma.



Volgens mij is het niet mogelijk om in Vectorworks te visualiseren dmv een lichttafel (correct me if i'm wrong).
Wel zijn er plugins voor ESP Vision, die dat wel kan. Maar dat programma is niet gratis.

----------


## stijn007

> Het mag nu stillaan wel geweten worden dat de Chamsys software werkt met de Enttec Open USB dongle en héél binnenkort ook met de Pro dongle, van deze low cost dongles kan je er maximum eentje gebruiken (beprking in de Chamsys soft).
> 
> Verder kan het via ethernet met de Ethergate MKII via ARTNET, één zo'n toestel heeft 2 in of 2 outputs, en er kunnen er 3 gebruikt worden voor de volle 6 outputs die de software heeft.
> Ook kan de eigen Chamsys interface gebruikt worden die meteen 3 outputs heeft.



Je kan ook de velleman kit gebruiken.
Die is ook niet heel duur.

----------


## rick1993

Dit is een topic dat al langer bestaat, ik vermoed dat de persoon die jij quote na 5 jaar wel een oplossing gevonden heeft  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marcelh

hey!

ik heb een vraag:
ik heb de enttec open dmx in combinatie met maqicq pc (chamsys)
wanneer ik er dimmers er op aan sluit wil hij niet reageren
dimmers geven wel aan dat ze dmx signaal hebben
drivers zijn geinstalleerd
instellingen tot zover ik weet goed
in output venster geeft hij ook output aan
met freestyler werkt hij wel gewoon

ik loop vast :Confused: 
iemand ideeën??

alvast bedankt,
Marcel

----------


## Drumvogel

> hey!
> 
> ik heb een vraag:
> ik heb de enttec open dmx in combinatie met maqicq pc (chamsys)
> wanneer ik er dimmers er op aan sluit wil hij niet reageren
> dimmers geven wel aan dat ze dmx signaal hebben
> drivers zijn geinstalleerd
> instellingen tot zover ik weet goed
> in output venster geeft hij ook output aan
> ...



Heb je in Setup menu ook bij DMX In/out dit aangegeven: op universe 1 moet je aangeven welk Out Type je gebruikt en ook even enable aanzetten.

----------


## marcelh

> Heb je in Setup menu ook bij DMX In/out dit aangegeven: op universe 1 moet je aangeven welk Out Type je gebruikt en ook even enable aanzetten.



Als instellingen heb ik bij out type staan: OPEN USB
ook is universe 1: enable

me dimmerpack geeft ook dmx signaal aan en als ik chamsys afsluit stopt deze

maar ik kreeg geen lamp aan??? :Confused:

----------


## axs

en hoe probeer je ze aan te zetten? 
Je DMX is blijkbaar OK, maar de manier waarop je chamsys vertelt om lamp x y z aan te sturen loopt blijkbaar mis.

----------


## Shark

kijk in de patch of de universe en dmx juist zijn, staat het dimmpack op de juiste waarde?
staat de master schuif naar boven? (op een pc wing, de meest linkse)
kijk eens bij "OUT" > "VIEW CHANS" > "VIEW DMX", of er wel ergens een waarde hoger dan 0 word doorgestuurd ? als je dit ziet, probeer het dimmpack te patchen op dat kanaal om dat te testen

----------


## marcelh

mijn dank voor alle reacties!

alleen bij de output => view chans => view dmx staan ook meerdere eenen
maar nog steeds geen output op me dimmerpack... :Frown: 

ook bij output => view heads staat alles 100%

heeft iemand idee wat de oorzaak hiervan is??
alvast bedankt!

----------


## Rikkens

Ik heb tot nu toe steeds met avolites gewerkt en heb hier nu een chamsys pc wing in leen van een vriend. Ik heb de software op de computer staan maar wanneer ik de wing aansluit vraagt de computer om een cd en die heb ik niet (vriend vind hem ook niet meer) Heeft iemand hier een oplossing voor?

alvast dank

----------


## axs

ChamSys :: Home

----------


## Shmp

Is er voor MagicQ pc software een extra FX library te krijgen? Vind wat er standaard bijzit nogal mager. Iemand een link?

----------


## lucken

U kunt zoveel FX'en zelf maken als u maar wil en dit d.m.v. een standaard Chase en deze bewaren als FX of d.m.v. van de FX Editor in het FX palet venster.

----------


## NiTRO

software is trouwens best kicken, je hebt eigenlijk gratis een Chamsys tafel zo lang je maar een Artnet node hebt. Is natuurlijk niet zo flexibel als een desk met faders, maar je kunt er wel hetzelfde mee bereiken, dus voor een beurs stand of bruiloft is het heel goed te doen...en gratis!

----------


## moderator

Als je een node uit wil sparen dan ben je met een Enttec interface ook al een heel eind onderweg!
Zie: Enttec DMX USB Pro | Dongle | Freeware

----------


## Drumvogel

Het werkt allemaal heel leuk met enttec. Maar een wing is echt de moeite waard! Als je ziet wat die dingen kosten is het ontzettend goed te doen. En nog makkelijk te vervoeren en vervangen.
Backup van de show van je netwerk afhalen met je notebook. Als er dan iets gebeurd met je zaalopstelling kun je je show op de notebook doorzetten. Of als je wing de geest geeft gewoon met je touchscreen de avond afmaken.

En stabiliteit is geen probleem.

Trouwens, mis je faders, neem er een Xtrawing bij. Heb je ook meteen een tweede tafel icm een node of interface. Altijd handig!

----------


## NiTRO

Wat kost zo'n wing ongeveer (richtprijs) ?

----------


## Drumvogel

Het begint bij ca. 1.100,- incl. voor het instapmodel tot 'n kleine 5.000 incl. voor de grote broer. 

Prijzen zijn makkelijk te googlen En als je lief bent misschien via J&H te bestellen. Maar daar ga ik niet over.

----------


## soundcheckfrits

Chamsys Magicq PC Extra Wing € 2186,43  ex btw.  heb laast zelf zo'n apparaat gekocht.
heb deze wing draaien op een windows 7 pc+touchscreen in combinatie met een Chamsys PC Wing

----------


## Drumvogel

Case: 5 aparte frontplaatsen (bijv. drums, keys, gitaren en zang.

Deze wil ik onder één fader wegschrijven als basisstand. Makkelijk.

Nu wil ik graag mijn front aanpassen tijdens de show. Soms iets meer op de drums en dergelijke. Of een solo pakken met de rest op nul.

Nu kan dit via het numerieke bord met fade. Maar als ik dan weer terug wil in mijn basisstand krijg ik door clear een harde terugval. Dat wil ik dus ook met fade willen kunnen.

Ik heb hier over nagedacht maar ik ben er nog niet over uit. Ik vind dit wel een leuke casus.

Eigenlijk wil ik dus een 'master'fader voor de basisstand en dan als het niet anders kan een extra fader waar ik niet één of meerdere dimmers aanzet maar juist de rest uit.

Heeft iemand hier een creatieve oplossing voor. In ieder geval wil ik niet 5 aparte faders hebben. Dan ben ik weer een hoop draadjes kwijt om iets anders te doen.

Ik hoor graag van jullie!

----------


## cornedure

@drumvogel:

Hier zijn verschillende antwoorden op:

1. Indien je met posities in de programmer werkt, toets een tijd in (vb 3) en druk dan pas op CLEAR. Dan zal hij over 3 seconden vanuit de geclearde programmer naar je actieve playback gaan. Dit werkt ook met fanning. 

2. Maak playbacks met verschillende getimede posities en zet je release time van deze cue-stacks (in options > Activate/release) op bvb 3 seconden.

3. Maak playbacks met verschillende posities (onder een fader weliswaar) en zet "Fader controls LTP (ICPB) chans" op "Yes". Hierdoor kan je manueel naar je volgende positie faden. Dit werkt alleen indien reeds een playback actief is met Pan&Tilt gegevens.

----------


## Drumvogel

Het gaat hier puur om frontlicht. Géén tegenlicht. Puur 10 frontparren op een bandje. Geen pan tilt en andere attributen maar puur het dimmerkanaal.

Hetgeen je nu meldt is mij al bekend. Alleen dat je de clear ook kunt faden wist ik niet. Dat is zeer handig!

Of begrijp ik mezelf weer eens niet. :-s

----------

